# Question Garden Squash



## maria_e_Resendez (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a garden squash plant that I have harvested 3 squashes from but now anything growing starts to get wrinkled at about 2" or 3" any idea what could be causing them to dry out like that??


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Maria, I would say that is blossom end rot..if it is getting soft and like you say wrinkled ..it is usually from a calcium deficiency. also water fluctuations has alot to cause this..next year in your garden take a soil test, and add dolomitic limestone (agriculture lime) ..right now, if you haven't already, add 3-6" of mulch, I like using wheat straw, but water really deep before adding mulch. also most of the big box stores like home depot, Lowes, co-ops and walmart carries something to help out with blossom-end rot. it is in liquid form, not expensive, and you can use a hand held spray bottle to put it on, also I use epsom salt about 1 tps to a quart of water and spray on the blossoms of squash, tomatoes, mellons, hope this helps
good luck
Errol


----------



## maria_e_Resendez (Jun 22, 2012)

Errol said:


> Maria, I would say that is blossom end rot..if it is getting soft and like you say wrinkled ..it is usually from a calcium deficiency. also water fluctuations has alot to cause this..next year in your garden take a soil test, and add dolomitic limestone (agriculture lime) ..right now, if you haven't already, add 3-6" of mulch, I like using wheat straw, but water really deep before adding mulch. also most of the big box stores like home depot, Lowes, co-ops and walmart carries something to help out with blossom-end rot. it is in liquid form, not expensive, and you can use a hand held spray bottle to put it on, also I use epsom salt about 1 tps to a quart of water and spray on the blossoms of squash, tomatoes, mellons, hope this helps
> good luck
> Errol


Thank you I will give that a try


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

this has happened to me before also and I've always suspected blossom end rot like Errol suggested. I now always have some lime on hand and from the time I plant and then monthly thereafter I add a small handful of lime around the soil of my zucc's, peppers and tomatos. That seems to have really helped.


----------

